# tire track eel is brackish?



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

since I started to get more Ps, I need to make more room for my cichlids.
currently, 15" tire track eel is with frontosa cichlids in 60G tank. If it is ok in salt water, I would move it to 100G salt water tank.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The Tire Track Eel, _Mastacembelus armatus_, is NOT a true eel and, while it will tolerate a little salt in its water, will probably not survive in a 'true' saltwater tank.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

yea, thanks.


----------

